# NDC code v.s. HCPC code ??



## southbaymed (Dec 15, 2008)

We submit claim with J0696 (rocephone)  w/unit 2.
Now payor asking need NDC code to get paid.
Is anybody help us why the paylor need NDC code?? 
NDC code is more detailed???? I am confused


----------



## babbsie (Dec 15, 2008)

*Ndc*

Many insurance companies require the submission of the drug NDC# in addition to the HCPCS code and the appropriate UOM (unit of measure).


----------



## southbaymed (Dec 26, 2008)

thank you for your reply. but still not clear.
J0696 250mg.  so given 500mg, 2units. Is not enough?
per Oct 2005 NDC-HSPCS crosswalk for Medicare:
J0696  250mg. only. ??
thank you for your help.


----------



## Anna Weaver (Dec 29, 2008)

*NDC code*

Here's a web site concerning NDC, try this and see if it helps you. My understanding is also limited, I'm going to the website myself. 

http://www.fda.gov/cder/ndc/


----------



## cdcpc (Dec 30, 2008)

*Look on the bottle/box for the NDC number*

We made this lovely discovery about a year ago.  Most insurance companies will start requiring the NDC number on claims for drugs.  If you look on the drug bottle/box there should be an NDC number on there.  This is the number that needs to be put on the claim.  If you can't find the NDC number on the bottle/box, try the above mentioned website.  You may also need to contact your billing system to make sure it puts the NDC number in the correct field for you.
Hope this helps


----------



## southbaymed (Dec 30, 2008)

Thank you for your help.
We will start using NDC number, too.


----------



## kmillsaps (Jan 22, 2009)

cdcpc said:


> We made this lovely discovery about a year ago.  Most insurance companies will start requiring the NDC number on claims for drugs.  If you look on the drug bottle/box there should be an NDC number on there.  This is the number that needs to be put on the claim.  If you can't find the NDC number on the bottle/box, try the above mentioned website.  You may also need to contact your billing system to make sure it puts the NDC number in the correct field for you.
> Hope this helps


Hey Carrie,
what block on the 1500 claim form does the NCD# go in? Thanks, for your help! karen CPC


----------



## staylor64 (Jan 27, 2009)

*ndc web site*

http://www.fda.gov/cder/ndc/database/default.htm

I use NDC NUMBERS TO BILL ALL THE TIME AND FIND THIS WEB SITE
IT IS BY THE FDA GOV AND HAS ALL NDC NUMBERS FOR EACH COMPANY


----------

